# Proper hatching season



## comsubin (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a European ooth in my fridge right now. I know that as soon as I bring the ooth into room temperature they should hatch within 5 -8 weeks. My question is, if the ooth was left out throughout the winter, when would they normally begin to hatch? I live in South West Ontario, Canada.


----------



## wuwu (Oct 12, 2006)

i believe around may or june.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 18, 2006)

I have 3 ooths right now, of the same kind.

If I leave them in the jars I have them in will they hatch within the normal 5-8 weeks since its normally always warm here in So. Cal?

Or should I put them in the fridge until spring just to make sure they dont hatch until then? What would the harm be if one hatched at the end of the month (the 1st one was laid September-ish) so I think it'd hatch come Halloween time. The others I may put in the fridge anyway to prevent having hundreds of babies at once.

Anyone able to help?


----------

